# 'anyone still looking at K2 accessories??



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

It seems like everything is centering around K3 these days, and while I understand the hype, I'm still using my K2, and loving it!  I still think about that "next accessory" that I might "need", and I really miss reading about others' K2 accessory hunts.  Is anyone else feeling the same thing?


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

I also still love my K2 and just bought a new outfit for it a couple of weeks ago--a black Marware Eco-Flip case and a new Decalgirl skin.  I do miss the K2 accessory discussions a little bit, but it's fun to see what everyone's dressing their K3s in!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked up a gorgeous Oberon Black Wild Roses cover for my K2 - got it on eBay but turned out it was a KB member selling it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I still love my K2 and I too miss all the discussions about K2 accessories!  But I've got my K2 dressed in a skin I designed and have a Noreve cover and an Oberon for it so I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I also am still loving my ONLY seven month old K2i!!! I would love to get my hands on a cover for it with the integrated light like Amazon has offered for the K3!

As a matter of fact, I sent an email inquiring about the possibility that they would make one compatible with the Kindle second generation devices. Oh, boy,  I won't even go into the run around I got from their misinterpetation of my very short and to the point email, twice, as I sent a second one clarifying that I was NOT looking for a lighter cover as they must have read it, but a cover WITH a light built into it. The second reply was equally as frustrating, so I have given up and will continue to use AND love my M-Edge Prodigy with elluminator 2 light that tucks inside when not in use.

Sorry to rant, but "Yes, I also am missing the excitement that surrounded the K2 just a very short while ago!"

I am still falling in love with my Kindle and will continue to do so each and every time I pick it up to for another adventure!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

leslieray said:


> I also am still loving my ONLY seven month old K2i!!! I would love to get my hands on a cover for it with the integrated light like Amazon has offered for the K3!
> 
> As a matter of fact, I sent an email inquiring about the possibility that they would make one compatible with the Kindle second generation devices. Oh, boy, I won't even go into the run around I got from their misinterpetation of my very short and to the point email, twice, as I sent a second one clarifying that I was NOT looking for a lighter cover as they must have read it, but a cover WITH a light built into it. The second reply was equally as frustrating, so I have given up and will continue to use AND love my M-Edge Prodigy with elluminator 2 light that tucks inside when not in use.
> 
> ...


This is funny, but at the same time, not so funny


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I still have my K2i and I love it. Won't be changing unless something happens to it or I just plain wear it out in the future. I am always looking at accessories for it but only have a JavoEdge Flip leather cover. My mom made a padded sleeve to carry it in my purse with the cover on it. I will just stay with this as it works and mom made it for me. However I am always looking and reading and watching for the next thing.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 2 Noreve covers (one pink and a black), but still would love to have a platinum. I have a Borsa Bella "cover for my cover", and also have the one that I knitted awhile back. And yes, can't forget my Kandle...I do have enough accessories, I suppose, but I too am always watching for the next thing!!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I have 2 Noreve covers (one pink and a black), but still would love to have a platinum. I have a Borsa Bella "cover for my cover", and also have the one that I knitted awhile back. And yes, can't forget my Kandle...I do have enough accessories, I suppose, but I too am always watching for the next thing!!


I only have the one case. Had to save my pennies for my reading.  No skin. However I am looking at the greenman from Decagirl. I might get it someday. I have a mighty bright light which works for when I need it. Don't use it very often because where my chair sits I have a great lamp nearby.  Ah well. Always looking watching and wondering.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

mrskb- you are right- you DO need a Platinum Noreve!! LOL  I absolutely LOVE mine, and although I am always looking for new cool accessories for my k2i, I love this cover so much that I can't even BEGIN to think about putting my k2i into a different cover (unless it was another Noreve!).  I think my very favorite thing about the Platinum is the leather- it is the Illumination collection, and has a little bit of a "clear coating" finish on it which makes it very durable and easy to wipe clean when it starts to get some cat hair (there's lots of that in my house!) or some miscellaneous "stuff" from being in my purse for long periods of time...


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine is no longer naked - so there isn't much for me to talk about.  of course I don't have the habit of changing covers like socks either...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I love my K2 and am still buying accessories. I posted a thread about m-edge products and discounts in the "Special deals and discounts thread yesterday".   Just received a purple Oberon Medici from a board member yesterday, and it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I enjoy reading about K2s.  Some bargains can be found in the Buy, Sale, Trade, and Barter section.  My K2 is dressed so I don't have anything new to post about it.  

However, I was thinking about replacing my skin with a new version of the same one because I didn't get in "just right" and because it has gotten beaten up.  About a month ago I saw a thread where someone had put their skin on their K2 the same time as I did, had trouble getting their Decal Girl off and I think said it raised the plastic.  I had been planning to change the K2 skin at the same time I got the K3 but after that post left my K2 alone.  It is not worth damaging my K2 so I haven't removed my first skin.

Has anybody removed a Decal Girl skin after it being on for more than six months?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently bought a used K2 and needed to remove the skin that was on it.
I read on one of the boards that someone said to use a hair dryer on the
skin before removing it. I tried that and had no trouble at all getting it to peel
right off.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh... lovely thread! I will likely always have my K2. I have a huge library of iPad books and have been reading that lately since I opted to read the Outlander series and I have that on my iPad. I love my K2. I am keeping an eye out for good deals on Oberon cases! I love cases. I will continue to accessorize my K2.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Oh... lovely thread! I will likely always have my K2. I have a huge library of iPad books and have been reading that lately since I opted to read the Outlander series and I have that on my iPad. I love my K2. I am keeping an eye out for good deals on Oberon cases! I love cases. I will continue to accessorize my K2.


 The buy/sell/trade tread is great for Oberons. I checked ebay for a while, but the best deals seem to be here on the board.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think, like with the K1 owners after the K2 came out, us K2 owners are going to be the Redheaded Stepchildren from now on.

Of course, other than the cover with the integrated light, I haven't seen anything for the K3 that makes me wish I had the newer Kindle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I think, like with the K1 owners after the K2 came out, us K2 owners are going to be the Redheaded Stepchildren from now on.
> 
> Of course, other than the cover with the integrated light, I haven't seen anything for the K3 that makes me wish I had the newer Kindle.


Kindlegrl81, I agree with you. I guess we'll be the ones in the future whining about not getting updates for our Kindles! Oh well, I still love my K2i and really since we got Collections, I can't think of any other changes I can't live without. There are a lot of features available on the K2 that I don't use.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> mrskb- you are right- you DO need a Platinum Noreve!! LOL I absolutely LOVE mine, and although I am always looking for new cool accessories for my k2i, I love this cover so much that I can't even BEGIN to think about putting my k2i into a different cover (unless it was another Noreve!). I think my very favorite thing about the Platinum is the leather- it is the Illumination collection, and has a little bit of a "clear coating" finish on it which makes it very durable and easy to wipe clean when it starts to get some cat hair (there's lots of that in my house!) or some miscellaneous "stuff" from being in my purse for long periods of time...


HAHA! I'm hoping for a really great discount code to come along. I had a really good one when I bought my first (Black) Noreve, but haven't come up with a current one lately...although I haven't pursued that with much gusto, I have to admit. I did manage to get a nice Pink Noreve from a KB member, and I love it! It's just that I keep thinking about that Platinum...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

barbiedull said:


> I recently bought a used K2 and needed to remove the skin that was on it.
> I read on one of the boards that someone said to use a hair dryer on the
> skin before removing it. I tried that and had no trouble at all getting it to peel
> right off.


I'm debating if it worth doing because I am going to put the same skin design back on.



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh well, I still love my K2i and really since we got Collections, I can't think of any other changes I can't live without. There are a lot of features available on the K2 that I don't use.


Collections is a great feature, I am glad the K2 got it!



mrskb said:


> HAHA! I'm hoping for a really great discount code to come along. I had a really good one when I bought my first (Black) Noreve, but haven't come up with a current one lately...although I haven't pursued that with much gusto, I have to admit. I did manage to get a nice Pink Noreve from a KB member, and I love it! It's just that I keep thinking about that Platinum...


I think when the K3 covers come out, there will be another discount. I'd be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a great time to be looking for K2 covers - the Octovo covers are a great deal now, especially with the extra discount that was posted somewhere here (came from Facebook), so are the Cole Haans.  And you can get great deals on the Oberons here on the board or on eBay, especially if you're partial to the velcro like I am.


----------

